

Stripe Growl: Growl Notifications for Stripe.com - michaelschade
https://github.com/michaelschade/stripe_growl

======
robryan
After seeing a few of these I think it would be great to have a more
generalized open source project that any app could use fairly easily,
preferably done in a way to give decent cross platform support.

~~~
michaelschade
Are you talking specifically about the notifications?

If so: GNTP is what I'm using for the notifications throughh Growl and there's
already a Growl for Windows that supports GNTP
(<http://www.growlforwindows.com/gfw/help/gntp.aspx>). I haven't used, so not
sure if/how well it works.

Otherwise, if you're talking about the configuration and headless service
aspect, I could see some room for a more generalized template. I wonder if
already exists for that.

~~~
rhizome
Take a look at Guard, which has support for a variety of notification methods.

